# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO

## DMG Drilling

Mito: Existe un Sistema de Riego que Ahorra Agua  
El internet en español está plagado de mitos y existe muy poca información veraz sobre aspectos técnicos. En inglés, donde la proporción de mitos e información científica es menor que en español, yo estimo que más del 70% es mito. 
Desafortunadamente la humanidad no ha abandonado su ancestral tendencia para creer en los mitos. Con seguridad esto debió habernos servido para sobrevivir en nuestra etapa anterior a Homo sapiens. El problema es que este vestigio de la Época de Piedra es una de las causas principales de nuestro lento avance como civilización. Y, cuando se trata de mitos sobre el agua el peligro yace en la posibilidad de desaparecer como civilización; lo cual es peor que no avanzar.  
Me considero iconoclasta por naturaleza pero no es mi afición gastar energías en derribar íconos. Sin embargo, cuando el mito es acerca del elemento más esencial necesario para la vida (H2O), no puedo eludir el reto y es mi deber desenvainar mi sable. Puesto que, este es un tema que conozco porque obtuve MS de la Universidad de California en Davis (1979) en Ciencia de Agua con especialización en Riego y Drenaje: Manejo de Agua en la Finca. Además se refiere a la región del departamento de Piura (Perú) donde, 1) no es posible contar con la lluvia, en efecto donde nunca llueve, y 2) donde yo vivo y provienen mis raíces y sangre desde antes de la conquista española. 
Es obvio que muy poca gente en el Perú posee el más básico conocimiento sobre el crecimiento de las plantas y el manejo de agua de riego. La realidad es que no se puede ahorrar agua y regar correctamente. Si se riega menos de lo necesario la planta produce menos materia seca. En muy pocos cultivos es conveniente regar menos de lo necesarioy producir una menor cantidad total de materia secapara producir más azúcar, por ejemplo, la uva de vino. Pero en general, saber producir un cultivo implica el requisito de conocer la demanda de agua de la planta y saber aplicar la cantidad necesaria en el momento y lugar (localización en el suelo) apropiado con cualquiera de los sistemas existentes.  
Sin embargo, se escucha por doquier que es necesario adoptar el riego por goteo para ahorrar agua en el Perú. Así son de tercos los mitos, y así es de atrevida la ignorancia. Y desde las más altas esferas del poder; varias veces he leído y hace poco en el Diario El Comercio (Sección B, 22 Oct 2010) que el Ministro Brack repite este peligroso mito. Fue por este motivo que hace meses decidí tomar cartas en el asunto. El formato que escogí se basó en aprovechar dos gentiles invitaciones de PROMANGO para dictar cátedra a los productores piuranos de Uva. 
La idea fue aprovechar la oportunidad brindada para cumplir con mi responsabilidad de difundir conocimientos científicos sobre el manejo de agua de riego. Los videos aquí incluidos son filmaciones de las dos presentaciones; 1) el 3r Fórum de Uva en Piura (Octubre 2010), y 2) el 6to Fórum del Mango Desafíos de la Oferta Exportable del Mango Peruano en Piura (Junio 2010). Los temas se abordan asumiendo un mínimo de conocimiento sobre agricultura, y las charlas están dirigidas a los agricultores de la costa del Perú y en particular a los productores de Piura. 
Sin embargo, albergo la esperanza de que a pesar de mi método brusco y sonoro (soy un poco sordo y padezco de extrema timidez que se manifiesta al revés) estas dos cátedras sean lo suficiente didácticas y lógicas, de manera que, logren interesar a aquellas personasque si bien no están instruidas en la materia de las relaciones planta-suelo-agua-airesean decisores del rumbo agrícola en la región piurana.  
Riego Tecnificado 
Es un serio error identificar a la Agricultura Moderna con conceptos de uniforme aplicación. Y para nuestra región seria un catastrófico error considerar como una panacea el concepto Riego Tecnificado. Es decir, el sistema de riego que se basa en la aplicación localizada de agua (goteo y micro-aspersión) a baja presión. 
Civilizaciones desaparecidas 
Desde el principio del Tiempo el agua ha esculpido la faz de la tierra, pero no solamente por su efecto geomorfológico sino por su influencia en la advenimiento y la caída de civilizaciones, conflictos y tensiones entre naciones. Por varias razones todas las civilizaciones más importantes se originaron en regiones áridas o semiáridas donde el riego es un requisito para producir los cultivos. Las primeras cuatro grandes civilizaciones que florecieron en lugares áridos, Valle del Nilo en Egipto, Tigris y Éufrates en Mesopotamia, Rio Indos en Pakistán, y Hwang Ho en China. 
Y todas estas civilizaciones, con la excepción de Egipto, finalmente desaparecieron. El motivo principal se debió a la negligencia o inhabilidad de manejar los problemas de salinidad que son complementarios a la agricultura en regiones donde la lluvia no es adecuada y los sistemas de producción se basan en irrigación. 
Para satisfacer el aumento de la población la producción de comida debe aumentar en un 38% para 2025 y 57% para 2050. Debido a la limitada posibilidad de expansión en el área cultivada, la única solución es aumentar los rendimientos por hectárea. La ignorancia del manejo del agua para riego en un clima como el de Piura es el camino seguro para asegurar que lo anterior no suceda. 
Salinización de los suelos 
Salinización del suelo fue responsable de erradicar la civilización hidráulica que se desarrollo en Mesopotamia (Iraq) basado en las aguas de los ríos Tigris y Éufrates. El problema radica en que todas las aguas que se usan para regar sean provenientes de pozos profundos o manantiales contienen apreciables cantidades de sal. Las plantas absorben el agua y dejan en el suelo la sal que contenía. 
En casi todas las regiones áridas del mundo, la producción agrícola se lleva a cabo aproximadamente la mitad del año y la otra mitad usualmente llueve lo suficiente para lavar las sales que se depositan durante la época del cultivo. Pero cuando las lluvias no son suficientes para lavar las sales solubles acumuladas durante la época del cultivo causan el paulatino deterioro del suelo hasta llegar a niveles improductivos. 
Condiciones para sistemas 
Todas las aguas de riego contienen sales y es necesario evitar su concentración en la zona radicular. Por este motivo ningún sistema de riego debe pretender alcanzar el 95% de eficiencia (relación de agua aplicada y las perdidas por evaporación, corridilla e infiltración por debajo de la zona efectiva de la raíz). Más aun, cuando el agua de riego es relativamente salada (>2000 mg de sal por Litro) es necesario aplicar hasta un 30% más de agua para evitar la concentración de sales solubles en la zona radicular. 
En regiones donde no llueve lo suficiente para lavar las sales solubles, no es sostenible regar con un sistema de riego localizado porque las sales se depositan en los márgenes (suelo húmedo/seco) y en la superficie del suelo. Con agua de riego que contiene 350 mg de sal por L se depositan 5 toneladas de sal por cada 15 mil metros cúbicos de agua. Lo cual es el estimado máximo de evapotranspiración en la región de Piura. 
Eficiencias de Sistemas de Riego 
Bien manejados los sistemas de riego por goteo, por inundación y por aspersión permanente son capaces de alcanzar un 90% de eficiencia. La aspersión con un sistema permanente solamente requiere el conocimiento del regador para lograr el 90%. El único requisito en el riego por goteo es la perfecta uniformidad del suelo. Sin embargo, el riego por inundación requiere 1) suelo uniforme, 2) nivelación del suelo a precisión, 3) capacidad de inundar rápido todo el terreno. Asimismo, el riego por aspersión automático (Pivote Central o Movimiento Lateral) alcanza 85% de eficiencia, y el riego por surco y por aspersión manual 80%.  *Noël Pallais, PhD*Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado Capacitarán a 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------

ALFA

----------


## patricio 2000

Estimado Sr Noel,  
Despues de leer su nota me siento gratificado ya que comparto totalmente su opinion. 
 Yo tambien he trabajado en Estados Unidos, Argentina, ...  eso que usted cuenta se ve muy claro en esos paices 
Pero si me permite voy a ampliar mi opinion sobre algo en particular que veo en el Peru . 
Con asombro y despues de haber recorrido gran parte del pais  he podido apreciar que aqui  se considera al riego por goteo como la panacea y unica forma de riego tecnificado posible. 
No puedo negar sus bondades  pero de alli a que sea el goteo la unica forma hay un gran trecho 
 Me toco en el año 1970, instalar un prototipo de riego  por cañerias  de la firma Netafin, que posteriormente seria el sistema de goteo que hoy todos conocemos. 
 Tuve que defender el  sistema netafin,  que diferia de otros sistemas que empezaban ha aparecer, en  que este era presurizado y los otros usaban presion gravimetrica pero por sobre todo estos ultimos buscaban una exatitud en el aporte de agua que los  tornaban impracticables en su manejo. Eran prototipos realizados por  cientificos de laboratorio no personas de campo como si lo eran los de netafin. 
Simultaneo con el envio de Netafin,  Naan ( fabricante de aspersores)  me envio el prototipo de lo que seria el riego de microaspersion, ya que hasta ese momento el unico riego tecnificado era el de aspersion.    
Asi  comenzo esa gran revolucion agricola en el  uso de agua, y por primera vez se estaba utilizando riego tecnificado localizado. 
 Que quede claro que una cosa es regar cultivos distanciados, donde si se ahorra agua con el goteo  y otra cosa muy distinta cuando hay que regar todo el suelo. 
El goteo riega la planta la aspersion el suelo, cuando el cultivo ocupa todo el suelo es la aspersion el mejor camino.   
 Por todo eso que veo  absurdo  utilizar  goteo en cultivos que ocupan toda la superficie del suelo, como maiz, paprica, alcachofas, caña de azucar, alfalfa..... 
Para esos cultivos es sin ninguna duda el riego por aspersion la mejor solucion. 
 En particular el riego por Pivotes. 
Esta afirmacion es  no solo desde el punto de vista economico, donde el costo de inversion del goteo es un 150 a 200% mayor, y sus gastos de mantenimiento son altisimos, contra el casi nulo costo de mantenimiento del Pivote. 
El costo de energia es en el Pivote igual o menor que el de goteo.   
El personal que maneja goteo debe ser calificado, hecho que no sucede con el pivote ya que su manejo es
 muy sencillo   
 Realice un estudio economico a 15 años por S/. 1 invertido en todo concepto en Pivote se invierten S/. 7,5 a 10 en goteo.  
Pero veamos el punto de vista de gasto de agua, se habla que en el goteo la eficiencia en la utilizacin del agua es del 93%  pero en el Pivote es del 87%, son casi iguales , los problemas de salinizacion se manejan mucho mas facil en Pivote. 
 En definitiva el goteo no es la panacea y el caballito para regar todo. 
Quiero dejar en claro que no estoy contra el riego de goteo, que es parte de mi historia, pero hay otros modelos  que se adaptan mucho mejor a gran parte de los cultivos particularmente en el Peru 
  Desde ya muchas gracias por haberme podido dar mi opinion 
Ing Agronomo Patricio French

----------


## DMG Drilling

Al igual que Ud. me siento gratificado de saber que ya somos tres “por ahora” los que tenemos la misma opinión,  mi conclusión es que los sistemas de riego por goteo no son tan buenos como se pensaba, un ejemplo latente es la depredación de las fuentes de agua subterránea de Ica.  
 Todavía se persiste neciamente en instalar cientos de hectáreas con sistemas de riego por goteo en acuíferos con barreras por delante sin movimiento y  de recarga  muy esporádica  por la zona del rió seco en  Villacuri,  en el año  1967 se realizo un estudio  muy completo y minucioso geológico y de recursos hídricos  para LANCHAS – VILLACURI , ICA VALLEY, YAUCA – TINGUE, PAMPAS DE HUALLURI, STA. CRUZ – PALPA , STA. LUCIA , SEASHORE. Por T.C.E. LTD TEL AVIV, ISRAEL  que duerme el sueño de los justos  en la biblioteca de la A.N.A. y que si lo hubieran leído no estariamos con los problemas que ahora tenemos en Ica.
Personalmente el termino de riego tecnificado lo cambiaria por manejo tecnificado de cualquier sistema de riego, yo por mi parte me inclinaría indisputablemente por los sistemas mecánicos de riego, pivotes y laterales 
Victor

----------


## patricio 2000

Me gusto mucho su nota Víctor y tiene razón, voy a tomar  su sugerencia de cambiar “riego tecnificado” por “manejo tecnificado del riego”. Dado  que me interesa demostrar no solo la sobreactuación con que se emplea  goteo en el Perú, sino  a qué tipo de riego  habría que prestarle más atención En los Estados Unidos el casi el 50 % del riego es por Pivotes. Usted en su escrito comenta  que se inclinaría  por el  riego de pivotes o frontales. Me interesa hacer una complementación a sus  correctísimas  apreciaciones. Veo una gran diferencia entre Frontales (avanzan en sentido recto) y  pivotes (riegan en circulo) Los frontales atrapan, ya que  al regar  en forma rectangular (que es la forma habitual de los campos) el agricultor los consideran ideales.   Esa característica de traslado obliga al equipo a tomar el agua de un canal que  tiene que recorrer  todo la trayectoria  del riego, el Frontal  va avanzando y necesita una fuente permanente  de agua  Al ir trasladándose continuamente  tampoco  puede usar energía eléctrica, haciendo necesario usar habitualmente diesel que es muy caro, por eso lo considero apto solo en riegos complementarios. Sin embargo en países como Venezuela en que  el riego es complementario y el combustible por lo menos por ahora es barato, el uso  de frontales  está muy  difundido.  Pero este no es el caso de Perú.  Donde el combustible es caro y el riego es permanente o casi permanente El Pivote al tomar agua de un punto fijo, puede utilizar fácilmente energía eléctrica y tiene un  cumulo de otras ventajas como lo son los Pivotes móviles que aquí en el Perú no se utilizan.  Yo los utilizo en otro país desde hace mas de 15 años, regando hasta tres círculos simultáneos con un solo equipo.  Es cierto que las condiciones en general del suelo son diferentes y el riego es complementario, pero aquí considero que podrían  por lo menos  dos círculos. Esto modificaría  no solo el riego, sino la agricultura  ya que permitiría hacer suelo en zonas arenosas… Muchas gracias Víctor por haberme dado pie para esta pequeña charla.

----------


## DMG Drilling

Así es Patricio el manejo tecnificado es el todo de cualquier cultivo y los sistemas y maquinas de riego son solo una de las partes.  
En los 15 años que radique en USA. Tuve la oportunidad ensamblar, modificar y mantener pivotes y laterales, se han hecho muchas avances tecnológicos y modificaciones y una de ellas es lo que se llama riego de precisión que es la aplicación de agua a diferentes volúmenes en pleno recorrido de las maquinas dependiendo clima, temperatura, suelo y otros factores.  
En las maquinas laterales hay tres tipos de abastecimiento de agua,  
1.-  por un canal de agua a nivel 
2.-  por hidrantes instalados estratégicamente cada 200 metros
3.-  por hidrantes con conexión y desconexión automática que esta en pleno desarrollo.  
Las tróncales para los hidrantes y distribución eléctrica se instalan bajo tierra, cables eléctricos adheridos a las mangueras flexibles sobre el suelo que abastecen de energía y agua a las maquinas, de esta manera no se requiere de motores de combustión interna para el funcionamiento, solo electricidad, trabaja en  pendientes de hasta 30%., Virtualmente son aptos para cualquier cultivo (espárragos, vid, olivos, mangos, etc., alta, media y baja densidad) con varias formas aplicaciones de agua  por arriba por abajo a ras del suelo intermitentemente o la combinación de todas,  lo interesante de estas maquinas es que no requiere altos volúmenes de bombeo agua y esto nos permite  reducir los diámetros y caudal de extracción de agua de los pozos, ahorro de energía  y lo que es más interesante se preserva el equilibrio de recarga del acuífero, todo esto a menor costo de equipo, instalación mantenimiento y operación, que el sistema de riego por goteo.              
Yo me inclino mas por los laterales ya que son más flexibles para nuestros suelos, tipo y forma de cultivos se pueden mover de un punto a otro como si fuera un tren, modificar fácilmente longitudes y tipo de emisores de agua.  
Victor

----------


## patricio 2000

Hola Víctor, efectivamente es como dices. Aquí puedo hablar solo de equipos y prácticas agrícolas de irrigación.  En lo referente a carga de acuíferos realmente no sé ya que no soy de aquí, pero todo lo que tú dices es de sentido común. Volviendo a las maquinas de riego, no son un fin en sí mismo sino elementos para producir debiendo además cuidar el ambiente. Si me permites la síntesis que yo hago es en nuestra charla sobre Equipos mecanicos Frontales y Pivotes Frontales: 1.- Abastecimiento del agua a.- Por cañerías subterráneas con hidrantes cada 200 o 400 mts b.- Por canal de agua a nivel Con cañerías subterráneas  la complicación la veo en el traslado de las mangueras flexibles que son pesadas ya que tienen un largo de 100 0 200 metros de acuerdo a la distancia de hidrantes.  Estas mangueras no pasan de las 6 pulgadas y es una limitante para la capacidad de la superficie de riego ya que estaríamos hablando de un caudal de 80 a 100 m3/hora También  veo peligroso mezclar electricidad con agua, al utilizar las mangueras  flexibles de agua  con la conducción eléctrica para el equipo.  Pese a que sería solo para el movimiento del frontal, unos 10 a 15 HP en su equivalente eléctrico  el agua de riego   ya esta presurizada. En zonas que tienen  acuíferos comprometidos como tú dices esto lejos de ser un factor negativo es positivo  ya que limita la depredación al sacar menos agua. Pero también se riegan menos hectáreas El segundo, con canal de agua, aquí es posible utilizar volúmenes muy grandes, es un sistema de mucha capacidad de regar superficies muy grandes. En este caso la energía eléctrica necesaria es mucho mayor ya que no solo seria para el movimiento del equipo (10 -15 HP), sino para abastecer a la bomba de agua (60-120 HP). Se requiere un cable eléctrico muy importante además este tendría que acompañar al equipo en todo el recorrido del riego. Realmente no sé  como es el sistema que tú dices automático por mangueras, sería interesante que lo cuentes ya que cambiaria a mi criterio mucho la utilidad de estos equipos  2.- Agrícola Los avances frontales en la práctica  no pueden aplicar una lámina importante de agua en forma instantánea.   Es decir no puede sobrepasar la capacidad de infiltración. Recién se podría incrementar esa lámina en otra pasada que se produciría al haber terminado todo su recorrido.  Yo continúo inclinándome por los pivotes,  pero aun mejor en los móviles que es el modelo ideal para Perú. Pivotes a.-En campos con capacidad de retención de agua: Riegan un circulo con  1, 2 o 3 pasadas  en otros tantos días, incrementando la lamina en el perfil del suelo e inmediatamente en no más de 1hora lo debes trasladar y dejar regando otro circulo…volviendo al primero después de 1,2,o 3 días y de haber aplicado aquí el agua suficiente para que el cultivo no sufra, hasta que tengas que volver en 1, 2 o 3 días b.-Es campos con poca retención: Se riega  un círculo y se  lo mantiene regando permanentemente, cuando ese cultivo lo permite de acuerdo al ciclo en que se encuentre, se  lo traslada  llevándolo a otro círculo  comenzando  a  regar  un cultivo tipo maíz, sorgo  por ejemplo.   Con esto se busca que este cultivo se desarrolle  de forma de obtener cobertura de suelo. Este segundo círculo se lo abandona. Cuando este maíz o sorgo se seca , se hace siembra directa,  dejando en la superficie toda la paja posible, esta al descomponerse incrementa la capacidad de retención de agua por parte del suelo,  disminuyendo también  el alveolo solar, reduciendo así la temperatura del suelo y con ello la evaporación.  Aparte volviendo a mi primera charla  cuesta un 40% del costo por hectárea del goteo. Todos puntos positivos. Gracias Víctor  Patricio 2000

----------


## DMG Drilling

Muy acertado tu comentario, este forum no solo sirve para intercambiar ideas, también para hacer conocer a otros, los avances de la tecnología y abrir un poco las mentes que por muchos años  fueron bombardeadas con falacias, en el link siguiente puede ver las mangas (layflat hose) de 8” de diámetro que se pueden ordenar de mayor diámetro ( http://www.crusaderhose.com.au/waterlord-hose ) son sumamente livianas y muy resistentes a la abrasión así también como los cables y sistemas eléctricos que  tienen que ser especiales. 
Existen cabrestantes eléctricos  muy livianos y pequeños para jalar rápidamente sin esfuerzo y dificultad la punta de la toma de la manga llena de agua al siguiente hidrante. 
He pedido que me envíen la información y los avances de la conexión automática de hidrantes apenas la tenga te la remito. 
El proyecto en el que estoy trabajando es un piloto automático guiado por láser para tractores con dirección hidráulica para arar surcos perfectamente circulares así como equipos para aplicar fertilizantes, y censores para echar agua, sólo donde se necesita, justo cuando se necesita, al tiempo que se necesita y en las cantidades que es necesario. 
Víctor 
Pd. 
En que parte de Latinoamérica te encuentras?

----------


## patricio 2000

Gracias Víctor, es importante que los profesionales  se den cuenta las limitantes que tiene el goteo,   en muchísimos casos no solo se está utilizando en cultivos que sería muchísimo mejor el uso de  otros sistemas, no solo desde el punto de vista agrícola sino también del económico.  Tal como lo hemos venido sosteniendo en este fórum.   El dato que me das de la manguera flexible para avances Frontales no lo sabía, con 8 pulgadas pasaría a caudales cercanos a los 200 m3 / hora aumentando en mucho su capacidad de riego. Como te he venido comentando para mí la ventaja que aun veo en la plasticidad de los Pivotes móviles`para el Peru es imbatible Referente al sistema para regar en círculo por laser que estas diseñando es genial al permitir arar en círculo, permitiría  aprovechando la superficie de riego efectiva del pivote. Tenemos  Pivotes que riegan por goteo. El sistema  requiere que se  are en círculo ya que al cultivo  hay que sembrarlo también en círculo. Tengo fotos pero este fórum no copia figuras. *Me preguntas en que parte de Latinoamérica me encuentro*, es gracioso lo que hace internet,  es tan fácil comunicarse  que podes estar en cualquier lado.  Soy argentino, estoy en este momento en nuestras oficinas y depósitos en Tacna, aquí en Perú.  Allí estoy  armando nuestra base para la atención  y venta de Equipos de Pivotes y Avances Frontales.  Tenemos la representación exclusiva en el Perú de una línea de Pivotes  de movimiento Hidráulico,  una tecnología realmente diferente, nada que ver con lo que  hasta ahora hay en Pivotes aquí.    Junto con ellos vienen los Pivotes con riego de goteo y los riegos multicompuertas y su forma más evolucionada,  multicompuertas  por pulsos o surge flow.  Todos estos  sistemas junto con los Pivotes Móviles los estamos instalando desde hace más de 25 años  en Argentina y otros países. Gracias Víctor  Patricio 2000

----------


## DMG Drilling

Así es lo que hace el Internet no hay fronteras,,,, esos pivotes son de la T-L  se desplazan mucho mejor y el mantenimiento es más sencillo.. Que bien que se estén comenzando a instalarlos en Perú, aunque ya hay algunos eléctricos.  
Envíame las fotos a victor@dmgdrilling.com 
Gracias
Víctor

----------


## patricio 2000

Si Víctor, pero esos Pivotes eléctricos que están en Perú son para zonas de riego complementario. Como tú sabes, su sistema de desplazamiento zigzagueante hace que no tenga una buena distribución de agua.  Imprescindible en riego permanente Nada de esto sucede con los Pivotes Hidráulicos T-L. Saludos  Patricio 2000

----------


## riego por pulsos

No se habla del riego por pulsos, que en USA, México y Argentina está teniendo éxito en suelos arenosos,

----------


## patricio 2000

Si hay un articulo de Blog " Que yipo de riego necesito" que se habla de Riego por pulsos o de canal discontinuo.
Yo lo he probado, fue el sistema que permitio en Estados Unidos moificar el riego por gravedad.,
Anda muy bien y su costo es el 20 a 30% del goteo

----------


## TECNIAGRO

muy buenas tardes me perece interesante el post verán aquí por Bella Union-Caraveli-Arequipa se trabaja mayormente con micro tubos  en este caso seria para cultivos de olivo y lucumo en el caso de cultivos como quinua cebolla maiz  se utiliza cintas de riego osea goteo tambien para alfalfa se utiliza aspercion

----------

